# Dogs and Cold Weather...



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

It's -24 F. here right now. I have insulated dog houses for my dogs, or course, but I just went out to check them and they're sitting on top of their dog houses enjoying the fresh air!!! I kennel two dogs to a run so that they have each other to keep warm, but it doesn't appear necessary. Dogs amaze me...... Last year we hit -37 here one morning and I saw the same thing......the dogs would be outside and pay no attention to the temperature. When the wind comes up they get in their doghouses, but if there is no wind they prefer to be outside. They get plenty of water and all the high quality dog food they want and they have tremendous winter coats. When I go out to feed them, clean their runs, etc. they absolutely love romping in the snow..... It will be -20 or lower and they'll be out rolling around, sticking their heads in the drifts, etc. As I've read many times, the heat will kill a dog in no time, but you can't freeze a dog to death... Shade and water in the summer are far more important than heat in the winter. Acclimation is the key..... I don't like to see dogs that live inside at night and are put out during the day unless they have a heated dog house....that is tough on them.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Labs?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

slough said:


> Labs?


Chessies and Springers..


----------

